# Ferry disruption



## Caz (Jan 21, 2020)

Don't know if this may affect anyone's plans this week:





__





						Ferries to France cancelled by port blockades
					

Protests over pension reform are set to amplify again this week with transport particularly affected in the lead up the presentation of the pension reform at the Council of Ministers this Friday.




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2020)

Not stirring re Brexit. BUT ahead
What if you plan to return say on Day 89 (crossing booked) but then you are forced to stay until day 91.
Either by Strike action or indeed bad weather or....
Both with regard to a fine but more significantly on a "do not come back for X years" !

I am sure the "powers that be" (both sides) will manage to F it up!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2020)

Every time folk get close to a big pension payout the gov move the goal post,its been going on for years but folk keep getting sucked in,sort your own pension out and to he-l with the rotten government.


----------



## oppy (Jan 21, 2020)

No problem for us, mind you we are in the middle of the bay of biscay


----------



## spigot (Jan 21, 2020)

Caz said:


> Don't know if this may affect anyone's plans this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We’re on a French ferry but we are heading to Santander so should be OK.


----------



## witzend (Jan 21, 2020)

Caz said:


> Don't know if this may affect anyone's plans this weekand cancelled-due-to-the-strike-port-blockades


Well done to the French at least they are taking action over their pensions when our government stole ours we did nothing


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 21, 2020)

witzend said:


> Well done to the French at least they are taking action over their pensions when our government stole ours we did nothing



if you are talking WASPI women  -   that is so unfair to them.   they grouped together and found the BEST barrister in the country, Michael Mansfield and a lrge team of lawyers,  to represent them in the courts.  Many tens of thousands of women supported this case -   they did a huge amount.


----------



## runnach (Jan 21, 2020)

I understand macron has stood down on his issue ?


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 21, 2020)

channa said:


> I understand macron has stood down on his issue ?




i think he has postponed the implementation date......    or is that me being just tooo   cynical?


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2020)

Typical Bastard Politician..Me cynical Nooooooooo Or Maybe Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------

